# Nurateen 2 + Nurateen heavyweight 2



## maximummuscle (Mar 4, 2006)

Hi everybody. I was just wondering if anybody could give me any information on these two products as im really intrested in buying one of them but dont know which one!!! If anybody could tell me anything it would be much appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## razg (Nov 23, 2004)

Both are a waste of money.


----------



## maximummuscle (Mar 4, 2006)

Do You know of anything else that would give me big gains quick, not to fussy on the cost. i already consume enough protein on my own to last the rest of my family a lifetime? I have been working out for a good while now but i want to move on to the next level without using roids!!! Thanx for all replys :?


----------



## razg (Nov 23, 2004)

If you've not used creatine before try a Creatine Monohydrate or Creatine Ethyl Ester (CEE) supplement.


----------



## Tom84 (Dec 12, 2005)

Please post your diet stats and training regime.

Cheers YG


----------



## tahir (Feb 15, 2008)

razg said:


> Both are a waste of money.


totally agree, just a big scam


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

i tried murcuna pruriens(wrong spelling) which is one of the main ingrediants and i thought it was good stuff-i`d use it again-i thought it helped my recovery :shock:


----------



## maximummuscle (Mar 4, 2006)

I train 2-3 times a week. mon,weds,fri. All depending on my police shifts. I eat about 3-4 meals a day aswell as bits in between. Usually these meals consist of chicken,tuna,beef,lamb or other meats or protein rich foods. I usually accompany these foods with jacket potatoes, Pasta or rice. Not too much pasta as it leaves me feeling bloated. I also have up to 5 protein shakes on training days mixed with 2 raw eggs. and about 2 or 3 on regular days. I am really intrested in these nuratein products as i have had some good responses on other forums about them. I really want to move on to the next level but my body just wont let me. Can anybody suggest anything else. THis is the third time ive wrote this post. It says its posted but it doesnt appear. How this one does. :roll:

Many thanks


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

i would imagine superdrol and m1t are the stuff you`d want to try-

5-6 protein shots sounds alot to me-imo you`d be better off getting more of your protein from real food :idea:

squats, deadlifts, food and rest - thats what you need to grow :wink:


----------



## Caymen1466867925 (Dec 29, 2005)

I would have to agree on the stuff, it is absolute crap!, my brother bought a couple of tubs of it as he was oposed to use anything that was actualy proven to work if you know what i mean  , he used the "heavyweight II", it promised 30-40lbs of muscle blah blah blah and he didnt gain sh1t!, i dont know how these supplement companys get away with selling crap, if i was a company selling houses with 4 bedrooms and when you purchased it there was only one or even no bedrooms i would be prosecuted for false advertising and fraud and a whole load of other crap.

Maximuscle if your a copper go and arrest them :lol:


----------



## maximummuscle (Mar 4, 2006)

Seriously!! I have had one or two people say they gained absolutly nothing from these products and loads saying they cant believe how good the stuff is :? there must be something out there other than steroids that will help give you a major boost. I do everything i can do naturally but with no results. I was doing really well for a long time and seeing great results and then all of a sudden it seems as if i cant get any bigger  I know theresalot of scams out there :evil: But the nurateen one seemed quite genuine. Thank you for your replys. On my next shift im going to pay LA muscle a visit!!!


----------



## bohemian like u (Oct 22, 2010)

crazycal1 said:


> i would imagine superdrol and m1t are the stuff you`d want to try-
> 
> 5-6 protein shots sounds alot to me-imo you`d be better off getting more of your protein from real food :idea:
> 
> squats, deadlifts, food and rest - thats what you need to grow :wink:


m1t and superdrol are steroids. they used to be legal but are now catagorised as class C. they were only legal for a short while domestically through a loophole in the law.

completely agree with crazy cal with the big compound exercises , real food and getting enough rest though.

maximuscle, you need to be a lot more specific with your goals.

be patient with your progress too.it's a long long hard slog to naturally put on muscle. if there was something that was natural and available over the counter to us all that made us huge instantly then wouldn't we all be taking it ??.

how long have you been training ?.

what exercises do you perform in what split ?

how tall are you/ weight /bodyfat ?

how many calories / carbs / protein do you consume daily ?


----------



## Tom84 (Dec 12, 2005)

Are you from the US rubberball PH's are still legal in the UK, however yes for bodybuilding purposes as a pose to legal purposes they are steroids.


----------



## maximummuscle (Mar 4, 2006)

I have been training for 2 years now as im only 20, im 6ft 6 and weigh 14.5 stone. on monday i would normally work on chest,shoulders,biceps.

on wednesday i would normally work on legs,lats and triceps. on friday i would normally do back,lower back, And possibly chest and biceps again depending on how they feel. I usually try and give each muscle group a 3-4 day rest before a would retrain them again but i do realise that you would probably end up training them all in most sessions as a secondary workout which you dont intend on doing. Not to sure on my protein intake to be exact but i can imagine quite alot. Totally agree with what you said about if there was some sort of magic super pill we would all take it :lol: . We would be looking like Brock Lesner or Stallone in his hey day.

Cheers


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

there are some pics on here somewhere of stallone in his latest rocky film-as good as ever!

3x a week is good-imo-cos rest is important-

it`s more usual to train a body part once a week-but you could just alternate the monday and wednesday workouts-they wouldnt be me choice of exercises,but i think the split is ok


----------



## nick500 (Dec 12, 2005)

maximuscle said:


> Seriously!! I have had one or two people say they gained absolutly nothing from these products and loads saying they cant believe how good the stuff is :? there must be something out there other than steroids that will help give you a major boost.* I do everything i can do naturally but with no results.* I was doing really well for a long time and seeing great results and then all of a sudden it seems as if i cant get any bigger  I know theresalot of scams out there :evil: But the nurateen one seemed quite genuine. Thank you for your replys. On my next shift im going to pay LA muscle a visit!!!


Then you:

(a) have genuinely hit your natural peak and have plateaued

( B) do not eat enough

© do not train enough

(d) train too much

(e) don't train with intensity and to absolute failure

(f) are expecting results too quickly

(g) do not change your training schedule around enough

can you genuinely say you are (a) and not any of the others?


----------



## maximummuscle (Mar 4, 2006)

Good post.I feel like ive hit A but i suppose i dont change my schedule as much as i should. I do eat alot etc. Its not easy building yourself up and somtimes i get to the point where im wondering if i can get bigger without roids. But theres not a chance in hell im going to use them!! so for the last time- IS IT WORTH ME BUYING A THREE MONTH SUPPLY OF NURATEEN 2 OR NURATEEN HEAVYWEIGHT 2 FOR THE PRICE OF £120. IF you dont know to much about the product go to www.lamuscle.com and click on the products tab. many thanks for all your replys

Any one else struggling to move onto the next level and get bigger????


----------



## Andy1981iron (Dec 16, 2004)

Lots of coppers juice!


----------



## Guest (Mar 5, 2006)

waste of money they are, ive used them both.

i actually gave up taking them as they didnt do a thing.


----------



## bohemian like u (Oct 22, 2010)

great post by Nick500. bump.

as you are only 20, i very much doubt that you will have reached your natural plateau. i suppose you will be pretty lean being 6ft 6 and being 14 1/2 stone and with such a young age it may be a bit more difficult for you to put on weight and muscle but not impossible. it's gonna take a lot of hard work, focus, thought, eating, rest and recuperation but i'm pretty sure there is another natural 2 stone at least to go whatever bodyframe you have at 14 1/2 stone and such a tall height.

as for training i think you should be looking at bigger compound exercises like powerlifting,i would only work each muscle group once a week and concentrate on intensity rather than volume.keep the sets and reps down and be carefull not to overtrain. this is just an example and and may not suit you but i work a 3 day week like this.

day 1 Chest - Bench press (Dumbell or Bar)

Incline Bench ( D or B )

Peck Deck

Cable crossovers

Flyes

Weighted Dips

Back - Dead lifts

Wide grip weighted Pull ups palms facing to front

close grip pull ups

seated rows

hyper extensions

day 2 Legs - Squats

hack squats

Leg press

leg extensions

hamstring curls

calf raises

abs - weighted knee raises . these are my favourite execise for this. hitsthe abs properly with an apropriate number of reps. nobody does 300 bench press so why do 300 sit ups ???

incline sit ups.

twist sit ups ( for obliques)

day 3 shoulders - shoulder press (standing or seated )

lateral side raises

shrugs

bent over raises (rear delts)

biceps - Zottman curls ( standing with straight bar)

preacher curls

hammer curls

Triceps - push downs ( elbows at sides )

close grip bench press

French Press

Eating

as for eating. if you are not gaining weight then you are not eating enough.just now protein in the 200- 250 gram range would be estimate but total calories should be your first thing to look at. Good to see you are eating sensibly but an increase in calories is definately needed. i don't know what your total calorie intake is but i would start by increasing your tatal daily calories by 10 %.

say you are eating 4000 calories a day then increase it to 4400 cal QD then give it a month to check your progress and re estimate your eating from there..plenty of rest and sleep will be needed as you only grow when you are out of the gym.

hopefully this is of some use to you and maybe generated some thought.


----------



## Tom84 (Dec 12, 2005)

For god sake no do not use LA muscle how many times. Its shite. Why the aversion to roids my friend?


----------



## maximummuscle (Mar 4, 2006)

Thank you very much for your very helpful post. Im going to try and increase my calorie etc intake as much as my stomach and monthly wages will allow me 

As for the trainig regime it seems very good,And some of the things on there i will be adding to me splits, but i was a tad concerned about the amount you do on day 1. Its just that ive read that you shouldnt work on too many muscle groups in one session. And what is a french press and how do you do it? :?

Do you take any supplements at all? Any you would reccomend for me.

Thank you very much


----------



## nick500 (Dec 12, 2005)

hi

i'd recommend good old fashioned creatine monohydrate like this here: http://www.cheapuksupplements.co.uk/product.php?xProd=83&jssCart=6001e2fc1a19246e1419d799ca52e9f8

Some good quality whey protein: http://www.cheapuksupplements.co.uk/product.php?xProd=3&xSec=8

I personally don't believe in all these new and fancy creatine ethyl esters and all of that, tried them with no reaction to them, whilst creatine monohydrate definitely works.

Personally, the rest of the non-hormonal OTC (over the counter) stuff isn't gonna do a lot, word of advice stay away from tribulus and all of that, it wont do anything and is really expensive.

Nick


----------



## bohemian like u (Oct 22, 2010)

yeah, there is a lot of exercises on day 1. it's a hard workout especially with the deadlifts. i try to hit the muscles from different angles so i do more varied exercises but with less sets as to not overdo it. it is hard balance to find between overtraining and doing too much . on my bench i'll do 3 sets of flat and 3 sets of incline. then for the isolation exercises i'll cut the sets down to 1 or 2 sets depending how i am feeling. the Deadlifts are really hard ( as should be the squats on Day 2) and take a great chunk of energy out of you so keep them down to only 2 or 3 sets and keep the isolation exercises to 1 or 2 sets.

there is a mountain of supplements out there but nothing can replace a fully comprehensive diet. it's too expensive to buy all the supps available to find out which ones work and which ones don't. Creatine is cheap and if taken constantly will give some strength and size gains of realistically maybe 4 or 5 llbs in a month but most gains will go on stopping.

if you do want to try some supps then my favourite 2 supplements are ZMA ( increases Natural test) and HMB (allows your body to keep test levels slightly above normal) and are not too expensive to buy if you shop around.Again you got to be patient /realistic and don't expect big gains.look at the long term, if you put on 1-2 llb a month then after a year you'll have a maitainable extra stone on you to keep !!!!

I have used Norateen and i did put on 2 or 3 llbs ( not the 20 as stated on the tub) and don't think i'll be spashing 50 quid out on it again.your money can probably used to better use.

french press www.changingshape.com/exercise/strengthtraining/gym/barbellfrenchpress.asp


----------



## maximummuscle (Mar 4, 2006)

Many thanks again rubberball

Another great post. Thanx also for the link, ill definatley be giving them a go 

Watch this post and ill tell you how i get on

cheers


----------

